# 3 styles of folding sawhorse



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice info, thanks.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison, Loren. Compared to other similar sawhorses, do you think these ones are worth the extra $40 a pair?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yes. You could use them for scaffolding and I would be
wary of doing that with the others. While the legs on
the yellow ones "sort of" lock open, it's not a positive
detent lock like on the Portamates. Adjusting the
legs on the yellow ones is a stupid hassle and they
don't fold up well with the legs extended, but it's
a useful feature sometimes.

Really any of these horse could be used for a scaffold
base, but I'd feel safest with the Portamates and I'm 
not a heavy guy. In terms of woodworking I suppose
I load up a pair of sawhorses with 200lb. of rough boards
when I'm going through them and making crosscuts,
but any horse will handle that. 1000lb. capacity is
way more than I have ever needed.

For just grab 'em and get to work, the plastic ones
are great. They are Stanleys. They unfold in about
2 seconds. They do not however fold up as compact
as the steel ones, even though I think the load
capacity is, in theory, comparable.

Again, 33" is kind of high. If you're cutting up a full
sheet of ply for example, with a low horse you can
put your knee up there to finish a long cut but at
33" plus 1.5" for spacer 2×4s it's just too tall to
do that.

It's been awhile… I used to break up full sheets
with a track saw on the yellow horses set at
their lowest. I don't remember if I would put
my knee on the board or not but in any case it
was easier to reach across with the lower horses.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the yellow pair. One nice feature of them is that they can be adjusted really high and since the legs are independently adjustable you can get a level surface on a roof with a pitch.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Good point about that.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the review/ If I hadn't recently finished building myself a pair of folding wooden sawhorses, these would probably be on my short list.

Regarding you're being an Amazon reviewer … Do they just send you random stuff to review? Or do they send you a list and you get to pick what you want to review?

And secondly … do you have to pay for (or return) the reviewed items? Or do you get to keep them in exchange for the review? I'd sure like to "REVIEW" a tablesaw if they'd send me one for free


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I get a list and get to choose.

I get to keep the items. I've never seen a stationary
power tool offered but I have seen cordless drills and 
things like that come through the system.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Loren, I was curious about that, and never knew how it worked.


----------

